# HeelClicker clutches



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I need a Heelclicker clutch kit...where can i find one besides e-bay and for the best price...2009 Sportsman 500HO..none EPS and ADC Muddie49:rockn:


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

supertorquer.com was the web site but seems to be closed. 
I installed a kit on my brute 5 years ago and it was all messed up. I found it odd when I called them and said all my brute does is rev and had a top speed of 35 mph. They said everyone runs that exact setup. Well come to find out I was the only one that I know of that ever ran the clutch kit on a brute. Took it off and went with a Dalton kit after that. Now that I know much more about clutching I think back at the springs in the kit and laugh.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well i'd be interested in any good feed back on other clutches...i want this quad to get out of the hole...I'm only riding on 26 inch 14 inch wheels...and want some more throttle responce so i was going to change the clutch.but don't want any night mares with installing them...Muddie49:rockn:


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

MUDDIE49 said:


> Well i'd be interested in any good feed back on other clutches...i want this quad to get out of the hole...I'm only riding on 26 inch 14 inch wheels...and want some more throttle responce so i was going to change the clutch.but don't want any night mares with installing them...Muddie49:rockn:


That was just my experience with my brute. I came to trust Dalton setups after that. Check out http://www.daltonindustries.com/products_polaris_clutchkits.asp


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well it seems i'm going with the EPI we435013...local has it a fair price...looks like i have a project comming up...I'm looking forward to changing it and seeing what i get out of it with the ITP wheels and 26inch 14 inch zillas...i'm hopeing to get more hookup....we'll see...Muddie49


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Take pictures of the install!!! And do a write up if you can!! I'll send you some stickers if ya do :rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok will do...Muddie49


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

For Polaris I would get a Quad Shop Customs kit hands down...after that Dalton. Dalton make the top kits for Suzuki, Can-Am....and their Polaris kits are nice as well. EPI is the best for the Brutes IMO though.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info Bootlegger. I'm like a infant when it comes to Polaris. 
Would thoes kits give a little more bottom end pop. That's what I noticed about the 850 it's super smooth on the bottom. It could use a little more get up. Coarse I'm coming from my 840 Brute. Dang this machine is ridiculously smooth, if anyone every wanted to drive a lazy boy you have to try a Polaris 850XP with the EPS out. 

Me and friend had both machines out today, the Brute and Polaris, even with works shocks on the Brute this Polaris will just leave it in cross country high speed trail riding. No problem at all. 
We jumped up on the highway and did 1/4 mile drag the Brute flat smoked the Polaris doing 85 mph my buddy said. I hit 65 on the Polaris. Think I was about 30 quads back and that's just a wild guess it was so far. 
Both machines have a large fun factor.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

AMR840 said:


> Thanks for the info Bootlegger. I'm like a infant when it comes to Polaris.
> Would thoes kits give a little more bottom end pop. That's what I noticed about the 850 it's super smooth on the bottom. It could use a little more get up. Coarse I'm coming from my 840 Brute. Dang this machine is ridiculously smooth, if anyone every wanted to drive a lazy boy you have to try a Polaris 850XP with the EPS out.
> 
> Me and friend had both machines out today, the Brute and Polaris, even with works shocks on the Brute this Polaris will just leave it in cross country high speed trail riding. No problem at all.
> ...


Yes Sir, Adam who owns QSC...he races for High Lifter/ Polaris. IMO his kits are the best there is for Polaris & Can-Am's. If you will call him and tell him what kinda tires, mods and riding you do he will put you together a Great kit. Super nice guy and GREAT customer service. Just tell him I sent you....I will PM you his info.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*EPI Clutch installed...Sweet.....*

Well i installed the EPI Clutch kit...it worked out pretty sweet..cut&Dry no nightmares...did'nt see any power loss at all...What i did notice was the hookup...from a standing still them Zillas and ITP wheels lift from the ground and what a rush it was...I'm pretty happy with it, but i am sweeking for alittle less engagement 300 to 600 rpm's by changing the primary spring to a gold one...otherwise I'm a happy camper!!! Muddie49
:goodnews:

:mimb:


----------

